# Rose Count Solo 2018 Gr. L - im Raum Konstanz? Für Probefahrt.



## bluestar22 (1. September 2018)

Hallo,

aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit dem ROSE Count Solo 2018.

Gerne würde ich das Rad probefahren. München ist mir zu weit.
Daher die Frage, ob hier wer ist, der ein 2018er Count Solo in Gr. L im Raum Konstanz
besitzt, der mich mal draufspringen lassen würde?

Rückinfo sonst gerne auch per PN.

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## underdog (3. September 2018)

In der Schweiz in 2560 Nidau gibt es auch einen Showroom, aber der ist auch gut 190 km weg von Konstanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluestar22 (3. September 2018)

underdog schrieb:


> In der Schweiz in 2560 Nidau gibt es auch einen Showroom, aber der ist auch gut 190 km weg von Konstanz.



Hey!

Danke für die Info.
Mal gucken ob sich das besser ausgeht.


----------

